# Hey boss?....why don't they think I'm sexy anymore?



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I mean,... I make all the right noises...and I got on all my stink-pretty...I bash the fences and show 'em how big I am....but they just ignore me:sigh:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

But you still love me huh?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , he needs some hugs  Cute boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That's too funny!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Such is the married life, lol


----------



## NativeNubiansRanch (Dec 2, 2013)

My whether was thinking the same thing








Solitude


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

:ROFL: Poor sweet boy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I really needs to hugs that boy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How could you NOT love that boy?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: The second pic did it for me....LOL


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, poor guy needs loves! And the girls refuse to go into the snow to chat with him. Sigh. I'll be sure to show him his thread and tell him you all think he's cute,.....maybe he will feel the cyber-love. (Or maybe he will just pee all over my Ipad....hard to say:lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My buck is glad his girls aren't the jealous type...he got to go out on lease and has two new girlfriends


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Someone needs to go over and give that guy some extra loving 
I feel so bad for him every time I look at his pictures , lolol.
Cant you put a doe in with him to keep him company ?
Poor baby boy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ well if your cool hugging a smelly buck I have one that is very sad I don't hug his smelly butt any more lol.....all he gets is a pat on the back where no smell no pee lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a precious baby! Second picture did me in. I have a set of bucky clothes just to cuddle purposes ... I have one buck especially who is a pet and gets depressed without love, haha!


----------

